# Concerti



## bravagiulia75 (26 Maggio 2021)

Stanno riprendendo per fortuna!!!
Almeno una gioia ...
Appena acquistati 2 biglietti per il primo concerto che ho sentito prenotabile 
E va beh...non sarà Vasco....
Ma ..pace!!!l importante è tornare a fare qualcosa di ....normale!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Stanno riprendendo per fortuna!!!
> Almeno una gioia ...
> Appena acquistati 2 biglietti per il primo concerto che ho sentito prenotabile
> E va beh...non sarà Vasco....
> Ma ..pace!!!l importante è tornare a fare qualcosa di ....normale!!!!


L’ultimo è stato quello di Vasco a San Siro.
Però il rientro in metropolitana è stato troppo pesante, ho aspettato ore. La prossima volta mi organizzo con un taxi.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’ultimo è stato quello di Vasco a San Siro.
> Però il rientro in metropolitana è stato troppo pesante, ho aspettato ore. La prossima volta mi organizzo con un taxi.


Giugno 2019? C ero anch'io....
Strepitoso!!!!

Rientro in metro...beh c era il mondo.... effettivamente abbiamo aspettato un bel po'..
PS io ho ancora i biglietti per il concerto che avrebbe dovuto fare a giugno 2020 a Rho...
Ma ...ormai sarà giugno 2022...lo aspetto


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Giugno 2019? C ero anch'io....
> Strepitoso!!!!
> 
> Rientro in metro...beh c era il mondo.... effettivamente abbiamo aspettato un bel po'..
> ...


Sì. Però io gratis


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. Però io gratis


Non vale!!!!
Che fortuna!!!!


----------

